# 1/4 Material GlueUp



## BASEBALL FAN (Feb 28, 2012)

I have some 1/4: material (Alder) that I would like to widen by edge gluing. Am I going to have enough material to not fail ??? Too thin
for a biscuit. I can not find a non warped piece wide enough.
tx, Randy


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

BASEBALL FAN said:


> I have some 1/4: material (Alder) that I would like to widen by edge gluing. Am I going to have enough material to not fail ??? Too thin
> for a biscuit. I can not find a non warped piece wide enough.
> tx, Randy


On stock that thin, you might get away with a lap joint:smile:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have the joints jointed really good and straight you can glue 1/4" stock. I would keep the widths to a minimum. The problem you will have is clamping them. The wider panel you make the more pressure it will take and the more chance the boards will buckle. Just make sure you have about the same clamp pressure on both sides of the glue up. I wouldn't attempt to spline or use buscuits on something that thin.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the lap joint idea, but it complicates the clamping. 

How big are the pieces you want to joint and how many do you want to joint side to side? Will these pieces have any stress after assembly?

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Use 1/2 laps if you like*

But I glue up many thin panels using a shop made clamps like these and didn't lap the joints:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/bookmatch-clamps/

The key is keeping them flat using cauls or by adding weights in the center....and not using lots of pressure on the clamps screws. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> I like the lap joint idea, but it complicates the clamping.
> 
> How big are the pieces you want to joint and how many do you want to joint side to side? Will these pieces have any stress after assembly?
> 
> George


+1. :yes: Good questions.










 







.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

this is the same advice i gave another member and it applies here too...............

take 2 pieces of 2" x 4" 4 ft long and flatten the edge on your jointer. run it over your table saw with the blade up about 1/2 inch and make notches in the 2x4 to correspond where the joints of the top will be. ( i usually make my notches 1/2 inch or wider - so make 4 or 5 passes ) then sandwich one on the top and one on the underside and clamp them so it holds your top flat. do this at each end

hope this helps


----------



## BASEBALL FAN (Feb 28, 2012)

*1/4 glue up*

Thanks for all the replies --- how about a picture for the last one ??? I am making a type of spice rake that will fit under my
existing kitchen cabinets in an area between the micro and the fridge. It will be approx. 10" W, 12" D , 9" H.
We had a partial remodel a few years ago. I replaced the drawer fronts and cabinet doors with Alder and painted the old cabinets
a varient of mint green and granite counter tops. We had to adjust
the cabinet over the fridge because it was too low with new tile floor and it always has looked unfinished in that area. We had to cut out that portion of the cabinet and made a wine rack. Now I want
to add the final touch with a spice rack. The 1/4 will be the dividers
for the new "cabinet" to match the existing cabinet. I will be painting the frame of the cabinet to match. The divider will be approx. 11 1/2 Deep X 9 and possibly a horizontal shelf also. I can not find 1/4 material that wide. I might go with 1/2" for the vertical
divider and than the 1/4 material will be the horizontal divider/shelf.
thanks mucho, Randy from Oceanside, CA


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that explanation left me scratchin' my head also*

So I made what I thought would do the trick using 1/4" wide x 3/8" deep dados in some 1" X 21/2" X 40" Oak.

Kinda like bread board ends just to keep the panels flat and flush together when the clamp(s) are applied. They also have to be clamped onto the panels. It was like a Chinese firedrill by a 1 legged wall paper hanger getting the whole thing together, but through a series of wrongs I got it right. It's Spalted Maple for a chisel storage/display box:


----------



## takamineman (Mar 28, 2012)

That's a great idea. How did it hold together after you put it to use? What is the best kind of glue to use in those situations?


----------

